# Surprise Bedroom Makeover!



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

My wife went away for 3 days for work, I had it planned out about 1 month ahead of time, purchased the bedding, drapes,rugs,pillows,and picked out the paint color. Made the white shelves ahead of time. She was gone Tuesday night made the bed frame.Wednesday night i made the nightstands, she came home Thurs.And left for another trip Friday afternoon. Friday after work I painted the room with some help! Saturday morning I put the finish on the bed and nightstands, midnight I built the headboard. Sunday assembled the bed mounted the nightstands,hung drapes,mounted the shelves and finished the room around 3 that afternoon. My bigest fear was having to repaint the room, she got home around 6 that evening,very surprised!! and loved the color.They make it look easy on TV, I only had help painting, and slept about 8 hours all weekend!Bedroom Pictureshttp://kurtr.shutterfly.com/

I cant post the pictures for some reason!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Very nice work. Big difference in the before and after.

I hope you don't mind but I fixed the link to the pics for you.

Bedroom pictures


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> Very nice work. Big difference in the before and after.
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I fixed the link to the pics for you.
> 
> Bedroom pictures


Thank You!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very contemporary and nice work


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!! Great job! You must be a really great husband or you did something really bad. LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE JOB!!!!

...and to think....this was all going on right around the corner from us.....

1 question....do you get to get some sleep now?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulatons!

What a welcome home gift!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Impressive! I give you an A+++++


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job














but even better that you surprised your DW.

Thor


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice job......and very cool color choices! George would never do that for me, he hates to paint, but maybe I'll send him off for a weekend and paint the room! NICE!!

Sheila


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

KurtR said:


> Very nice work. Big difference in the before and after.
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I fixed the link to the pics for you.
> 
> Bedroom pictures


Thank You!!!
[/quote]

So easy, even a caveman can do it.







Not sure that I could however.









Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work!!


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW! Impressive. Do you have a show on HGTV?


----------

